
What Are the Odds We Are Living in a Computer Simulation? - donohoe
http://www.newyorker.com/books/joshua-rothman/what-are-the-odds-we-are-living-in-a-computer-simulation
======
bytefactory
> Standing in his simulated apartment and looking at a painting—Bosch’s “The
> Garden of Earthly Delights”—Paul can’t quite forget that, when he turns
> around, the simulation will stop rendering it, reducing it to “a single gray
> rectangle” in an effort to save processing cycles. If we live in a simulated
> world, then the same thing could be happening to us: Why should a computer
> simulate every atom in the universe when it knows where our eyes aren’t
> looking? Simulated people have reasons to be paranoid.

Sounds uncannily like the quantum wave collapse, except that we shouldn't be
able to so easily discover the phenomena (reboot/patch incoming?). Then again,
maybe that's partly the goal of the simulation ;)

------
mordant
I'm pretty sure that _I 'm_ living in a simulation.

The rest of you are just NPCs.

;>

